# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  problme de port dans mon programme

## mouradj2006

salut ; je suis entrain de  programmer une application client/ serveur(vb.net 2012) ; 
la connexion stablit correctement quand je le teste sur le local (127.0.0.1)alors le probleme quand je passe online ;j'ai un probleme d'ouverture de port .
j'appeler le service technique orange ===> la rponse que mon isp bloque touuu les ports .
 mon question : pourquoi quand je lance une application comment ytorrent ; teamviewer elle fonctionne correctement elle est capable d'ouvrir le port alors que mon application non?
je met le port 5555 pour torrent il fonctionne ; le meme port pour mon application non? 
merci de 'aider

----------


## mermich

Salut,

Les client peuvent utiliser le upnp un protocole qui permet a de demander a ton routeur d'ouvrir les ports. Pour tester configure ton routeur pour laisser ces ports ouverts.

----------


## mouradj2006

> Salut,
> 
> Les client peuvent utiliser le upnp un protocole qui permet a de demander a ton routeur d'ouvrir les ports. Pour tester configure ton routeur pour laisser ces ports ouverts.


merci 
si je bien compris:
-je doit activer upnp dans mon router

- je doit concentrer maintenant sur le protocole upnp et comment utiliser avec vb.net  ; 
-merci de me guider avec qq tuto sur net .

----------


## mermich

Salut,

le plus simple est d'ouvrit le port sur ton routeur et de regardfer si cela marche.

Ensuite:
Soit tu dis dans la doc a l'utilisateur qu'il faut ouvrir un port sur son routeur (biensur il ne comprendra rien)Soit tu implementes l'upnp dans ton programme (en assumant que c'etait bien cela le probleme) et je ne sais absolument rien du comment.

Sur le site de bitorrent , ils precisent qu'ils utilisent bien l'upnp: 



> 1. Using UPnP or NAT-PMP
> 
> Newer router models often have the UPnP (Universal Plug 'n Play) or NAT-PMP built in. This allows for automatic forwarding of ports, making the rest of the instructions on this page unnecessary. Check your router's documentation for instructions on how to enable it, and then enable UPnP in uTorrent:
> Go to Options > Preferences > Connections, check "Enable UPnP port mapping" and check "Enable NAT-PMP port mapping."
> 
> 2. Manually forwarding a port
> 
> If UPnP/NAT-PMP is not available or does not work, it will be necessary to forward the port manually. A forwarded port is needed for any P2P client you use, not just uTorrent. Since we want to forward a single port, we need to set the listen port for BitTorrent (or uTorrent):
> To set a single port, navigate to Options > Preferences > Connections
> ...


Bonne chance.

----------


## mouradj2006

merci je veux essayer

----------

